
Ask HN: Teaching your kids technology without helicoptering - redsummer
A baby will soon come into my life, and this gets me thinking about how to introduce computers and technology to young kids.<p>I think a lot of tech-literate people make the mistake of becoming helicopter parents when it comes to technology. They become IT support for their children, and the kids develop a sort of &#x27;learned helplessness&#x27;, where they expect their dad (usually... sometimes mom) to solve the technical issues.<p>Thinking back to my own childhood (born &#x27;71), I seemed to learn the most when left alone, with no distractions. Figuring things out this way seemed to make it stick out n my head.<p>What mattered perhaps was the (accidental) order which things were presented to me. A Commodore 64, a manual, some games, literally copying code from computer magazines. No internet to distract. This got my interest, and prompted me to learn.<p>What order should I present tech to a young kid? I&#x27;m inspired by this article which someone teaches his kid about gaming by starting off with old school games:   https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;message&#x2F;playing-with-my-son-e5226ff0a7c3<p>Here is a rough outline I&#x27;m the thinking of:<p>* First computer, a pi or similar, with Linux and no GUI. No WiFi. A few CLI-based games. A Python manual, and some python games to type in. Keyboard, but no mouse.<p>* (After getting ok at touch typing, and getting a very basic understanding of python, then ...)<p>* UI updated to split-screen shell and browser. Still no Wifi. Book about HTML, CSS, and simple JS.<p>* (After gaining proficiency making web pages, then...)<p>* Wifi added (switches off at bedtime?)<p>* (More proficiency)<p>* Upgraded computer to Mac<p>* Etc<p>Reading this back it seems a little dry, and perhaps expecting a lot of a little kid. And what will they think when they go to their friends house and see their bells-and-whistles computer?<p>What does HN think?
======
illwrks
First develop the child's curiosity, independence and confidence in using
tech.

My daughter is three and a half and I've been contemplating similar, how to
introduce tech.

From about 15 months old we have given her small tasks like washing her hands
before dinner, tidying up her toys etc to encourage her to be independent and
do things for herself. (We do help her but we give her the opportunity to do
it herself first). We take her to museums, read and play games with her, my
wife also teaches her Japanese. All of these things add up and have given her
a curiosity about things. She asks questions and we give her the answers, if
we don't know it we tell her so and we find out together. I let her do 'ok
Google' on my phone so she can watch a youtube video from time to time - so
she is comfortable around devices. She video calls with my wife's family
almost daily too so she understands the interaction around phone and tablets.

Every now and then I'll let her tap out some letters on my laptop and explain
to her why reading is important - so you can use the computer and make it do
silly things.

Eventually I hope she will have enough interest to want to explore these
things herself, because i dont think you can force or guide a child to learn
something. You need to look at the bigger picture.

The first year for new parents is tough but worth it. Congratulations!

